# Redwood Photo Contest 2011 Finalist



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 4, 2011)

Save the Redwoods League offered a photo contest this year, and my photo - attached - was selected as on of the finalists from over 500 submitted. The title is *Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park*. When voting became available, Save the Redwoods noted to get the word out. So if you're up to a vote of support for a tree guy's photo, Voting is open until August 12th at:

*Link* Redwood Photo Contest Finalists and Voting

So far, I'm holding 3rd place by a small margin.









View attachment 192975


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 4, 2011)

Done. But I still can't find the sweet naked chick in your photo. There is one..... right. I didn't just waste my vote did I. Where's Sthl Sawing when I need him. Seriously, good luck. I really liked your photo.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 4, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> Done. But I still can't find the sweet naked chick in your photo. There is one..... right. I didn't just waste my vote did I. Where's Sthl Sawing when I need him. Seriously, good luck. I really liked your photo.



Big park - there's got to be at least one woman down there somewhere - LOL

Actually, after a few replies lengthen this thread, I do have one photo that may offer some amusement.

Cheers !!

:msp_smile:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 8, 2011)

@Rudedog ...

Here is one with a women at least. 

This is the tallest known Hemlock, discovered about 1 hour before taking the first redwood photo I posted. She's actually a climber, but that's not why she was in the park. She is with Archangel Ancient Tree Archive, and they were in the park that weekend taking video of scenery there.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow. That thing is HUGE!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 8, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> Wow. That thing is HUGE!


 

It's 272 feet tall and relatively straight top to bottom. Because of the height, it comes almost within 10 points of being a National co-champion. There are presently 2 Western Hemlocks that are co-champions. So if this tree were a half foot wider at the base or 11 feet taller, there would have been a triple co-champion scenerio.

Either way, it's a gorgeous looking trunk.

The lighting is among the hardest I've seen to photograph the upper part of the Hemlock. But here's a generic stitch of a bunch of frames showing the upper trunk. From a distance, it only seems to look like 2 foot diameter trunk because the height is so extreme.

The Hemlock is on the left. The trunk on the right is a Douglas Fir, and they touch crown to crown at the top.

It's even straighter than the photo shows. You can see where the photo stitch tilted the frames slightly. It's almost straight as an arrow.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 8, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> The lighting is among the hardest I've seen to photograph the upper part of the Hemlock. But here's a generic stitch of a bunch of frames showing the upper trunk. From a distance, it only seems to look like 2 foot diameter trunk because the height is so extreme.


 
I see what you mean. Those trees are beautiful.


----------



## r&r (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like your no. 2 now!


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted. Good luck!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 10, 2011)

ChippersTreeSvc said:


> I voted. Good luck!



Appreciate it.

Got within 16 of the 1st spot last night. Would be long to explain, but I'd rather be 1st or 3rd. Maybe 20 votes will trickle in before August 12th. 

But in the end, I'll be good with whatever the final tally is. With such a nice theme, it was fun from the start.

:msp_smile:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 11, 2011)

I voted for you, Redwood brother! Check out my thread growing up in redwood country truely god's country. Norm...........


----------



## mizzou (Aug 11, 2011)

Just put you in 2nd, barely. I think. Repped you for a great picture of a great subject.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 11, 2011)

mizzou said:


> Just put you in 2nd, barely. I think. Repped you for a great picture of a great subject.



Thank you.

Actually, one other photo just launched up to 2nd putting me in 3rd, but oddly, that's even better. Because the 2nd prize is so far away, I could never use it. I could tell by yesterday's fast jump of two other photos, that they too must be hoping for a prize they can put to use.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Aug 11, 2011)

Vote sent. beautiful picture


----------



## pops21 (Aug 11, 2011)

vote sent. Still hold 3rd place.


----------



## dancan (Aug 11, 2011)

Just seen the thread , I voted , hope it helps !


----------



## Cliniford (Aug 11, 2011)

Just voted. Good luck.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 11, 2011)

Same here and i honestly belief that's the best photo. Great depth and contrast. Nice work!


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 11, 2011)

buzz sawyer said:


> Same here and i honestly belief that's the best photo. Great depth and contrast. Nice work!



Thanks.

It sure is a good thing that the forest, weather and sun offer endless possibilities. Because after spotting this shot, I sometimes wonder what could compare to it.

But I do have a goal to try and find some different types of shots. Much of redwood photography tends to be the same basic thing, because the photographers often go to the same well-known locations.

Wish I had GPS'd the location of the scene below. It's one I'd like to revisit. Pretty sure I can find it though. Off-trail north of Hy. 199 in Jedediah Smith redwoods.


----------



## Trapper63 (Aug 11, 2011)

Done, and a great photo too. Good Luck


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 13, 2011)

Trapper63 said:


> Done, and a great photo too. Good Luck



Thanks.

It's about 10pm, and with 50 points over 4th, I think I'll hold 3rd by midnight when voting ends.

3rd is actually the spot I wanted. 4 tickets for the Skunk Train near Ft. Bragg.

There is a unique anomaly though, that at this moment, the Creature (slug), moved up by over 200 votes today. That's as much or more in one day than in all the past 3 weeks combined.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Aug 14, 2011)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's about 10pm, and with 50 points over 4th, I think I'll hold 3rd by midnight when voting ends.
> 
> ...


 
Did you end up wining 3rd place?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 14, 2011)

ChippersTreeSvc said:


> Did you end up wining 3rd place?



At midnight on the 12th (last day) the numbers show I was solidly in 3rd place. And that's actually the only prize I could use anyway. So 3rd is what I wanted.

They announce winners some days from now.

Its possible that they may go through votes, or sample them, to make sure that nobody was entering fake emails, before announcing. I have no idea how they validate votes. I am aware that several in a family can all use their emails from one IP address though. So if anything, they may check emails.

On the last day, I saw one image jet upwards (an anomaly ?)by over 200 votes in a single day, almost more than the combined votes of the past 3 weeks combined. But it did not affect whether I kept the hoped-for 3rd.

I only voted once, and suspect my supporters voted once likewise.

Thanks for the support.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got a note today - finished 3rd place.


Also, just went hiking with my daughter for 2 days in the redwoods and tried something a bit different. Instead of just tree shots, I also took photos of her using the redwood forest for backdrop instead.

Here's one of about 11 photos just added to the redwood page in my signature.

:msp_smile:


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 18, 2011)

m.d. Vaden said:


> just got a note today - finished 3rd place.
> 
> 
> :msp_smile:


 
yay!


----------

